# Boas > Anacondas >  Questions for Green Anaconda Owners!

## displacedinbc

Hi All:

To start with I have 2 ball pythons that I started out with 2 years ago that were babies. They are now 2.5 and 3 ft and thriving. I want to add to my collection of herps.

I need some help from you anaconda owners please.

I have a great opportunity to get a green female 2 yr old anaconda about 
5.5'  long. She will come with a tank setup 5' x 3' x 3' for now. I am not very familiar with their main needs, but I can easily supply for her and would love to try my hand with such a beautiful snake. I have been told by the owner that the snake is aggressive due to lack of handling.

I would like to build a larger enclosure (2 tier) if I get her and be able to provide a water hole in it for her to soak. What size enclosure would be appropriate to build for this. I am thinking in the 7-8' x 4' x 4' range. Would this work when she gets to adult size?

Also what would be the best way to heat the enclosure? Are top lights needed for basking purposes?

Any other info would be a great help if I decide to take this project on. My main objective is to provide the best for this snake if I get it.

thanks for your help....

----------


## WebbyD

Anacondas have around 100 teeth... I'd imagine the last thing you want is an aggressive one...



Best of luck!

----------


## Void

That's an rock python...here's an anaconda open mouth shot 


I don't know enough on greens to be any help but good luck on whatever you do

----------


## WebbyD

Sorry about that, not an owner :Embarassed:

----------


## Void

> Sorry about that, not an owner


Everybody makes mistakes so its kool ^_^

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You sure that's not a pic of a film prop - the eyes look completely wrong and the teeth don't look sharp enough.  :Confused: 

And the pic of the snake on the fence isn't an anaconda either.

dr del

----------


## Void

> Hi,
> 
> You sure that's not a pic of a film prop - the eyes look completely wrong and the teeth don't look sharp enough. 
> 
> And the pic of the snake on the fence isn't an anaconda either.
> 
> dr del


 Yea the first pic is a rock python and just went look again and the pic I posted is from the anaconda movie lol like I said...everybody makes mistakes

----------


## Neal

Well speaking from experience as you've never had any larger snakes then I would not recommend you getting a green anaconda, especially a female and especially because of it being aggressive and already 5.5", but that is my opinion.

Under tank heaters work fine for them, but you can put a ceramic heat emitter up top, but it will kill your humidity, and humidity is one thing the Anaconda's thrive on.

Anaconda's can be tricky and let me be the first to tell you they are sneaky. They often bite sideways. What I mean is other snakes look at you and bite, you can be handling an Anaconda, and they can be looking at something else, and turn around swing that head side ways and latch on.

----------


## mumps

I must agree with Neal on this one.  2 yrs. experience with _Python regius_ will not prepare you for an aggressive _Eunectes murinus_.

I would suggest going for a _Boa constrictor constrictor_, although they are relatively calm as well.  Perhaps a Super Dwarf _Python reticulatus_?

In any event, you would be jumping in WAY over your head.  Learn how to establish trust and tame down a smaller species first.

Chris

----------


## displacedinbc

Thanks for everything guys....and excellent advise.

But the "Light Bulb" went off thank God and I said NO, as I knew I wasn't ready! 

After thinking things thru completely, I actually think I want to try something like a Coastal Carpet Python or a Jungle Carpet Python and put them in a nice vararium for a "Bit Of Show Biz" so to say. I think I could do any of those species justice....probably would have to get 1 of each.

BUT....

I also have a problem maybe someone can PLEASE help me with. I have searched the "Great Google" and cannot seem to find such a herp person who makes cages or a company in Canada that makes cages that can help. Does anyone know of a Canadian Co. that makes GOOD custom cages for snakes?  I'm not profficiant enough with woodwork at all to do such beautiful snakes justice.

Again, I greatly appreciate the excellent advise. Please if you can help me with this cage issue I will be set.

----------


## CeeJay

> That's an rock python...here's an anaconda open mouth shot 
> 
> 
> I don't know enough on greens to be any help but good luck on whatever you do


I believe this pic is from the movie "Anaconda" with J-Lo.

----------


## redstormlax12

Its sad they make a movie around the green annie and can't even get the appearance kind of right..

----------


## Neal

> Its sad they make a movie around the green annie and can't even get the appearance kind of right..


It's not that they were trying to make the appearance right, but it was their intention to make it seem how they did. It wasn't accidental.

----------


## Void

> I believe this pic is from the movie "Anaconda" with J-Lo.


Yea I know I corrected my mistake after someone said it didng look right and I went at where I found the pic.

----------

